# Signs of a good pond



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

I've been fishing a pond pretty close to me. I started last summer and I've been a few times this year. It's 3-4 acres. I've never had much luck there. I've caught a few bass, a couple of bluegill, and a catfish, but that's about it. I've been skunked more often than not. My question is this, how do I tell if this is a good pond for fishing? There's lots of reeds/cattails around the edges and there seems to be quite a bit of vegetation on the bottom. I've seen some minnows swimming around, but like I said, it's never produced fish for me in big numbers.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

when it starts to warm up more and the fish start biting and your catching fish its a pretty good pond but if not its probably not a good pond but if it looks like there is good vegitation theres probably fish in it they might just be harder to catch


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

yesterday I couldn't get a bite, but I'm going to chalk it up to the bluebird skies. Today, when it was overcast and raining, I ended up catching 3 LMs probably averaging 2 lbs or so.


----------

